# FS5W71 transmission



## nextlevel (Aug 23, 2015)

I have a 1995 nissan hardbody truck with the manual FS5W71 transmission. I need a guru for these transmissions. It seems that there were at least 3 different versions of this transmission. I am trying to get a specific part for mine, the reverse shifter fork, and cannot seem to find anyone that can supply that part. Can anyone help with this?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You should be able to get it from Nissan. Go to NissanPartsDeal.com and search vehicle by your VIN#. You should find the reverse shift fork under the catagories: POWERTRAIN>TRANSMISSION SHIFT CONTROL.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

try....
32817-55S00 2wd
32819-36N20 4wd
both are still availble...


----------



## nextlevel (Aug 23, 2015)

Here is my specific problem. I recently bought this truck. The seller gave me another transmission out of another truck. He suspected that the one in the truck was going bad. The one in the truck did go bad. I took it out and opened it up and I also opened up the one he gave me.

They have the same model number. The one he gave me is different from the one in the truck. The reverse gear has a syncro and the one that was in the truck does not. The shifter forks are different. I am having trouble finding the fork for the one that was in the truck.

I do not know if the transmission that was in the truck is original from the factory. When I went to the above parts site and looked at the diagrams they do not match the transmission that I have. The only difference between the two transmissions seems to be the reverse gear and the shifter fork. I just want to find the shifter fork for the transmission that was in the truck when I bought it. Any advice?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

did you pull up a 2wd or 4wd pic???


----------



## nextlevel (Aug 23, 2015)

2wd. I learned today that there were 3 versions of this transmission. A, B, and C. Mine is the 5W71C. Some of the internal gearing was different depending on the application. I do not know what the differences are and I do not know how to find out the differences.

The 5W71C that was in my truck and the 5W71C that the seller gave me are different inside. It is specifically the reverse gearing that is different. One has a syncro and one does not. The shift forks are mirror images of each other. I do not know what to think about this or how it got that way. I am trying to find the shifter fork that was in the one I took out of the truck but cannot seem to find it. I did already order a fork but it is the mirror image one and will not work in my transmission.

I just need someone who has worked on these to help me sort this out.


----------

